# Flank Steak Jerky



## BGKYSmoker (Mar 4, 2019)

Flank steak jerky.
And an easy marinade.
This recipe is for 2 pounds of flank, eye or top round. Im making 3 lbs so i added more. ALWAYS USE CURE #1
1/2 Cup soy sauce
2T worcestershire
2 t course ground black pepper
1 t liquid smoke (no it wont kill you)
1 t onion powder
1 t season salt
1/2 t garlic powder
Proper amount of cure #1
Mix the dry with the liquid and pour into strips for 4 hours then into dehydrator until done. You want the jerky to bend, not snap.


----------



## johngolf01 (Mar 4, 2019)

I use a very similar recipe.  Dont add the cure though, as it doesn't last long.  I like throwing a few TBSP of cayenne in the mix for some zing as well...

Also could dust on top prior to drying.

May just have to make a batch!


----------



## hoity toit (Mar 4, 2019)

always thought the flank stk would be tough Nepas. I suppose I''l have to make a run with a batch. Cool thanks for sharing..

HT


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Mar 5, 2019)

All done and ready for a few days up in Orlando.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Mar 5, 2019)

Nice looking job as usual from the Nepas.

Any left I'm headed to Sarasota Friday.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Mar 5, 2019)

Flatbroke Thanks for the like.

Warren


----------



## crazymoon (Mar 6, 2019)

N, Nice batch of jerky!


----------



## gary s (Mar 7, 2019)

Nice Looks Great

Gary


----------

